# So confused about shows



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Hi all,

Please help me out. My puppy isn't here yet, he is coming from Alta Tollhaus
Alta-Tollhaus German Shepherd Dogs Q litter

We will drive up to Michigan to pick the little one up late Feb. 

The Dallas Seiger show will be here in April, literally 15 minutes away from my house, by then he will be 4 months old. 

I want to enter him in the Puppy Classification. It looks like it will be so much fun. I've never been to a show like this, ever.

What do I need to do? I signed up for the USA membership, then what? What are they looking for, what does my puppy need to do? 

Thanks a lot for any help!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my god. I know the lady that actually raised Maikali. She still misses that dog very much. She has brought up a lot of Kirschental dogs but that one was her favorite of all as far as i know. 

She still has the sister from Maikali.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Julie will be able to help you with all your questions! Congrats on getting a new pup. The drive home will be lots of fun
http://www.usasiegershow.com/ 
Did you see this link on the USA site?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Julie is probably getting tired of me asking her questions... lol


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

As a responsible breeder she shouldn't get tired of your questions. That's what the breeder is there for. 

By the way, would you like to see your pups mom as a puppy? I am just talking to her foster momy that raised her from puppyhood before she was sold to the US


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

OH YESSSSS~!! That would be wonderful, I love puppy pics!! Thank YOU!!

I talk to Julie almost once a week, I'll ask her when I get the chance to talk to her again. 

puppy pics!! yeahhh! Maika is very beautiful.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Can you go straight to the Seiger? I have no idea, but I would have thought that would be like, "Hey, I own this nice Thoroughbred, and the Kentucky Derby is coming up. . ." 

I have no clue, but will watch this thread with interest.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

_'Hey, I own this nice Thoroughbred, and the Kentucky Derby is coming up. . ." '_

That made me laugh! I don't know either but I suspect they have a puppy entry, makes sense. I use to show confirmation so seiger is new to me but I think I recall hearing about puppy entires...best puppy etc.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

With permission from Ursula


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

What a beautiful line!! Good luck with your new pup


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Emoore said:


> Can you go straight to the Seiger? I have no idea, but I would have thought that would be like, "Hey, I own this nice Thoroughbred, and the Kentucky Derby is coming up. . ."


Yes, you can. It is not an invitational and there are no "qualifiers" other than whatever age and/or titles are required for the class the dog is entering.

And the others are right, give Julie a call and she will sort you out. You don't always need all the same papers for puppies as you do for 12+ month old dogs. The puppy will not need to be registered with USA for the show because it is less than 12 months. I believe you will just need the USA membership, the entry fee, and possibly the 4-gen AKC pedigree which you can order now and have in plenty of time. 

The first Maika/Xbox litter produced a puppy that took first place in his first show and second place at the North American Sieger Show (second show). I have met Maika and Xbox, very beautiful, social dogs.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I wished I wasn't so far away, I would so show my working line puppy


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Me too! It's too far for me.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Thank you very much everyone for your help! 

Mrs K. thank you so much for posting the pics, what a beautiful girl she is!


----------



## Dyan (Jan 24, 2011)

I think they are having 4 month old classes. You will need help from a friend to handle your puppy out at a park or somewhere where you can hide and call the pup. Play hide and seek so your puppy will learn to look for you. When the pup alerts to you call the puppy cheerfully and have the handler let the puppy pull him/her to you(have a tug or ball to play with him/her after they come to you). Oncer the puppy gets the idea of looking for you set up a ring with rope and have some other friends come over with their dogs (don't teach your puppy to heel, this will ruin the spirit - heeling is for 12 to 13 month old dogs). You will need handlers for each one of the other dogs also. So you run around the outside of the ring maybe 5 feet in front of your puppy encouraging the puppy to try to get to you and gait as you run around the outside of the ring. Each person should take turns leading the pack. Make it fun and don't wear the dogs out. A little good quality training daily goes along way. You need to build attitude not wear it down. Good luck, see you there.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Hi Dyan, 

So don't do obedience training until after the show then? What about if we start going to schutzhund club to start him early, what should we avoid besides healing?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Dyan said:


> I think they are having 4 month old classes. You will need help from a friend to handle your puppy out at a park or somewhere where you can hide and call the pup. Play hide and seek so your puppy will learn to look for you. When the pup alerts to you call the puppy cheerfully and have the handler let the puppy pull him/her to you(have a tug or ball to play with him/her after they come to you). Oncer the puppy gets the idea of looking for you set up a ring with rope and have some other friends come over with their dogs (don't teach your puppy to heel, this will ruin the spirit -* heeling is for 12 to 13 month old dogs)*. You will need handlers for each one of the other dogs also. So you run around the outside of the ring maybe 5 feet in front of your puppy encouraging the puppy to try to get to you and gait as you run around the outside of the ring. Each person should take turns leading the pack. Make it fun and don't wear the dogs out. A little good quality training daily goes along way. You need to build attitude not wear it down. Good luck, see you there.


NOT TRUE AT ALL! And excuse me when I say that, it's very old-school!

Of course you can start heeling early on and do the show training, one does not exclude the other!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes you can do both. Nikon started obedience training the week I got him and was also in shows starting age 4 months. He has always done Schutzhund and shows.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Mine also learn to heel as well as show. They still gait out front when I tell them to (I exhibit my own dogs in AKC).


----------

